# Joseph Rudyard Kipling: poesia If



## tifoso evorutto (17 Febbraio 2016)

"Se saprai mantenere la testa quando tutti intorno a te
la perdono, e te ne fanno colpa.
Se saprai avere fiducia in te stesso quando tutti ne dubitano,
tenendo però considerazione anche del loro dubbio.
Se saprai aspettare senza stancarti di aspettare,
O essendo calunniato, non rispondere con calunnia,
O essendo odiato, non dare spazio all'odio,
Senza tuttavia sembrare troppo buono, né parlare troppo saggio;

Se saprai sognare, senza fare del sogno il tuo padrone;
Se saprai pensare, senza fare del pensiero il tuo scopo,
Se saprai confrontarti con Trionfo e Rovina
E trattare allo stesso modo questi due impostori.
Se riuscirai a sopportare di sentire le verità che hai detto
Distorte dai furfanti per abbindolare gli sciocchi,
O a guardare le cose per le quali hai dato la vita, distrutte,
E piegarti a ricostruirle con i tuoi logori arnesi.

Se saprai fare un solo mucchio di tutte le tue fortune
E rischiarlo in un unico lancio a testa e croce,
E perdere, e ricominciare di nuovo dal principio
senza mai far parola della tua perdita.
Se saprai serrare il tuo cuore, tendini e nervi
nel servire il tuo scopo quando sono da tempo sfiniti,
E a tenere duro quando in te non c'è più nulla
Se non la Volontà che dice loro: "Tenete duro!"

Se saprai parlare alle folle senza perdere la tua virtù,
O passeggiare con i Re, rimanendo te stesso,
Se né i nemici né gli amici più cari potranno ferirti,
Se per te ogni persona conterà, ma nessuno troppo.
Se saprai riempire ogni inesorabile minuto
Dando valore ad ognuno dei sessanta secondi,
Tua sarà la Terra e tutto ciò che è in essa,
E — quel che più conta — sarai un Uomo, figlio mio!"

Joseph Rudyard Kipling​


----------



## tifoso evorutto (17 Febbraio 2016)

Da sempre una delle poesia che mi ha dato più ispirazione,
che ne pensate, vi ci rispecchiate?


----------



## Hammer (17 Febbraio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Da sempre una delle poesia che mi ha dato più ispirazione,
> che ne pensate, vi ci rispecchiate?



Mi piace tantissimo, ha sempre racchiuso una fonte enorme di insegnamenti


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Febbraio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Da sempre una delle poesia che mi ha dato più ispirazione,
> che ne pensate, *vi ci rispecchiate*?



Purtroppo non sono un uomo di così alto spessore...
Poesia molto bella, se escludiamo quelle che scrivo io, è tra le mie preferite e ogni tanto vado a cercarla sul web per rileggerla..


----------

